# Anyone Here Use Primus For Home Phone & Internet?



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I have finally had enough of Rogers and am looking to make a change (they removed channels from our package, did not discount the package at all after doing so and are thus charging the same for a lower level of service, tried to blame it on the CRTC until I called them on their crap, and then justified it by saying they have every right to remove channels and are under no obligation to discount monthly fees after doing so). I would prefer to cut the cord entirely but my elderly mother lives with me and she could never figure out how to use anything other than typical cable TV. That means that our only option is Bell and we will have to make that change. But I am looking into other options for home phone and internet. Since we have a Costco membership, I am considering going with the offer that Primus offers to Costco members. It bundles home phone and internet for a decent price. The download speeds seem low to me, but if that turns out to be the case the download speed can be increased for a small fee.

But before I contact Primus to make the switch I am wondering if anyone else here uses them? If so, what do you think of them? Is their service reliable? Is their customer service decent? Have you had any issues or negative experiences with them?

Also, can anyone recommend a decent cell phone provider? Primus doesn't offer cell services and I could go with Bell and bundle that with TV, but would like to look into other carriers as well. I do not need a phone as I already have one and would just need to get it unlocked in order to switch to another carrier.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I used to use them years ago...they were ok. nothing special. the big thing then was they gave you Airmiles.
Ive had too many problems with the decrepit Bell infrastructure, so I moved to cable internet this year through a reseller Start.ca. check out their rates...between them and Teksavvy, it was close. The voip phone on Start is excellent. inditiguishable from a landline, IMO, for a fraction of the cost.
Id been on Teksavvy DSL for a few years, they were very good as well.

In terms of mobile, IMO, its hard to beat Virgin Mobile or Speakout 7-11. with either you can just pop their sim card into your phone, depending on whats carrier it is locked to. again, theyre running over the big boys infrastructure.

In general, ive had better experiences with the smaller resellers than the big 3, who IMO offer no advantages due to their scale.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I've been a Magic Jack (internet) user for about 4 years and I'm very happy with the service. Once I bought my Magic Jack ($50) and paid $100 for 5 years more of service for a total of 6 years, all I pay is $10 per year for my Canadian number. Free phone anywhere in Canada and the US. In 2018, I will purchase 5 more years for $100. Only drawback for me is I couldn't get a 905 area code so had to go with 705 which causes some friends to have to call me long distance. Most people have a long distance plan so they don't mind. The others I just stopped being friends with (kidding). You have to check MJ's website to see what area codes are available if you want to check them out. I have my 3 phone Panasonic wireless hooked directly into my router and my phones work just like they did with Bell but with no expense. Not for everyone but I love not having a phone bill every month.


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Guitar101 said:


> I've been a Magic Jack (internet) user for about 4 years and I'm very happy with the service. Once I bought my Magic Jack ($50) and paid $100 for 5 years more of service for a total of 6 years, all I pay is $10 per year for my Canadian number. Free phone anywhere in Canada and the US. In 2018, I will purchase 5 more years for $100. Only drawback for me is I couldn't get a 905 area code so had to go with 705 which causes some friends to have to call me long distance. Most people have a long distance plan so they don't mind. The others I just stopped being friends with (kidding). You have to check MJ's website to see what area codes are available if you want to check them out. I have my 3 phone Panasonic wireless hooked directly into my router and my phones work just like they did with Bell but with no expense. Not for everyone but I love not having a phone bill every month.


I cut ties with the Big Companies (Bell,Telus,Rogers) 2 yrs ago.
I use "Contact" Unlimited Internet and Voip,,,Saving thousands!!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I used Primus in the 90's for dial up. I can't remember any major issues, but comparing dial up to high speed is not a fair comparison by any stretch.

I used Virgin for phone service and highly recommend NEVER using them.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> I've been a Magic Jack (internet) user for about 4 years and I'm very happy with the service. Once I bought my Magic Jack ($50) and paid $100 for 5 years more of service for a total of 6 years, all I pay is $10 per year for my Canadian number. Free phone anywhere in Canada and the US. In 2018, I will purchase 5 more years for $100. Only drawback for me is I couldn't get a 905 area code so had to go with 705 which causes some friends to have to call me long distance. Most people have a long distance plan so they don't mind. The others I just stopped being friends with (kidding). You have to check MJ's website to see what area codes are available if you want to check them out. I have my 3 phone Panasonic wireless hooked directly into my router and my phones work just like they did with Bell but with no expense. Not for everyone but I love not having a phone bill every month.


I need to know more about this.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

We switched to a VOIP phone (Ooma) three years ago and never looked back. Call waiting, call display, free calling across Canada 24/7, two lines out all for less than $4 per month.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a Primus stove but that's about it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

butterknucket said:


> I need to know more about this.


I think Walmart sells them. There's a 30 day trial period. I bought mine online from the Magic Jack website. I'll never have another phone bill. One thing though, if the internet goes down you don't have a phone but I have a cell and Onstar so not a problem for me. I was paying Bell $40 a month so the original $150 for 6 years service was payed off in 4 months. I kept Bell for one month during the trial period and then cancelled Bell. Now that was a good feeling after be screwed by them for years.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> I think Walmart sells them. There's a 30 day trial period. I bought mine online from the Magic Jack website. I'll never have another phone bill. One thing though, if the internet goes down you don't have a phone but I have a cell and Onstar so not a problem for me. I was paying Bell $40 a month so the original $150 for 6 years service was payed off in 4 months. I kept Bell for one month during the trial period and then cancelled Bell. Now that was a good feeling after be screwed by them for years.


I say stick it to all these big companies.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

butterknucket said:


> I say stick it to all these big companies.


I hear you but the advantage is you can just take it back to the store if you don't like it. Buying online like I did means you have to ship it back. I kept mine. A $o.oo plus tax phone bill every month is kick ass. Another feature I like is: If I'm on the phone when someone calls, it sends the recorded message to my email address.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> I've been a Magic Jack (internet) user for about 4 years and I'm very happy with the service. Once I bought my Magic Jack ($50) and paid $100 for 5 years more of service for a total of 6 years, all I pay is $10 per year for my Canadian number. Free phone anywhere in Canada and the US. In 2018, I will purchase 5 more years for $100. Only drawback for me is I couldn't get a 905 area code so had to go with 705 which causes some friends to have to call me long distance. Most people have a long distance plan so they don't mind. The others I just stopped being friends with (kidding). You have to check MJ's website to see what area codes are available if you want to check them out. I have my 3 phone Panasonic wireless hooked directly into my router and my phones work just like they did with Bell but with no expense. Not for everyone but I love not having a phone bill every month.


Couple of questions.

#1. Can you port an existing number from Rogers over to the magic jack?
#2. Why do you say its not for everyone?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> Couple of questions.
> 
> #1. Can you port an existing number from Rogers over to the magic jack?
> #2. Why do you say its not for everyone?


Not sure what you mean by port but if you mean use an existing number, I couldn't 4 years ago but if you check out their website, I think it now says keep your old number. You should check their site. You need a computer with a high speed connection for it to work properly IMO so not for everyone.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> I hear you but the advantage is you can just take it back to the store if you don't like it. Buying online like I did means you have to ship it back. I kept mine. A $o.oo plus tax phone bill every month is kick ass. Another feature I like is: If I'm on the phone when someone calls, it sends the recorded message to my email address.


So it just works in conjunction with your existing internet connection?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Depending on what you do, you may not even need Magic Jack....theres a free app called TextNow, that lets you text/call on wifi, they assign you a number.
Great if you don't want someone having your real number.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

butterknucket said:


> So it just works in conjunction with your existing internet connection?


Yes. You don't even know it isn't Bell when it's connected to the router. Unless the power goes out and I lose my internet. 30 day trial if you want to try it. I took the 5 years for $99 plus the year I got with my MJ. I will have to buy another 5 years in Sept 2018. I have no problem with that. When I got it 4 years ago, I paid $150 for 6 years and the MJ plus $60 for my Canadian number($10 per year for 6 years) Total $210. 210/72=$3 per month for free calling across Canada & the US.


----------

